
Can the Su-25 intercept and shoot down a 777? - georgecmu
http://scottlocklin.wordpress.com/2014/07/21/can-the-su-25-intercept-and-shoot-down-a-777/
======
ForHackernews
"Certainly the US is responsible for the escalation of the situation in
Ukraine."

This seems like the author has an ideological axe to grind. But I guess the
technical aspects are interesting.

~~~
jqm
I think he is at minimum at least 25% accurate on that count.

This isn't ideology... it's pretty blatant fact.

------
Zigurd
Putin may richly deserve it, and of course the Ukrainians would rather be
European, but it would be willfully blind to ignore that his chain is being
yanked.

~~~
informatimago
Ukraine is part of Russia and Russia IS European! (Ukraine as as much part of
Russia as Alsace-Lorraine is part of France!)

~~~
cafard
Or Savoy of Italy!

